# L'Angelo di Ferro



## bikewhorder

Here's a link to my RRB 12 build threads if anyone is interested.  Pretty happy with it!  

Build: http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/langelo-di-ferro.103271/


Finished: http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/langelo-di-ferro-finito.104212/


----------



## rustjunkie

Outstanding


----------



## fordmike65

Yeah...that thing is the epitome of "BADASS"


----------



## rustjunkie

Here's the link to voting:

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/vote-here-finished-bike-photos-below-poll.104224/


----------



## fordmike65

rustjunkie said:


> Here's the link to voting:
> 
> http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/vote-here-finished-bike-photos-below-poll.104224/



You got mine!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

bikewhorder said:


> Here's a link to my RRB 12 build threads if anyone is interested.  Pretty happy with it!
> 
> Build: http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/langelo-di-ferro.103271/
> 
> 
> Finished: http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/langelo-di-ferro-finito.104212/
> 
> View attachment 660347




Amazing! :eek:


----------



## bikewhorder

Did a proper test run tonight.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Very cool!  I do not want to know how much it weighs.


----------



## fordmike65

Hey! That wheelset looks familiar!!!


----------



## bikewhorder

fordmike65 said:


> Hey! That wheelset looks familiar!!!



Yeah they were worth the wait. I'm glad you eventually got them in the mail!


----------



## fordmike65

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah they were worth the wait. I'm glad you eventually got them in the mail!



I knew I shoulda kept my big mouth shut. They do look pretty damn cool on there. A truly amazing build!


----------



## bikewhorder

So to experience the full effect of that video,  Start this one below at the 2:00 minute mark and hit play on the ride video at about the same time.  If someone knows how to combine these two things I'd be forever grateful.


----------



## GTs58

I'm in awe. Unreal ride Whorder.


----------



## Jaypem

And all that tapered tubing.. 
Wouldn't be the same without it though.
Congrats!


----------



## 56 Vette

One beautifully mastered machine! Mad Max meets Buck Rogers!! Well done!! Joe


----------



## mike j

... with a seasoning of steampunk, love the lines & the flow. Looks like a great rider too.


----------



## bairdco

How much does that weigh?


----------



## rustjunkie

Looks like you took the trophy @bikewhorder 
Congratulations


----------



## bikewhorder

bairdco said:


> How much does that weigh?



No comment.  I did ride it uphill though to make the video above.


----------



## bairdco

bikewhorder said:


> No comment.  I did ride it uphill though to make the video above.




Don't take my comment the wrong way, it's an amazing bike, I just thought, "man, I'd hate to have to carry that thing upstairs..."


----------



## bikewhorder

Podium shot.


----------



## BLWNMNY

Wow! Very impressive.


----------



## kingfish254

Congrats on blowing the rest of us out of the water brother!
It was a blast watching this masterpiece come together!


----------



## barracuda

Fantastic job, congratulations!


----------



## Jarod24

Seriously man! Just amazing work, can't get enough of this thing! Congrats again!


----------



## Jeff54

What? And all this time, I thought, all you did was to set around and buy bikes wit your lunch money (Hord em).

That's Bad A man.


----------



## cyclingday

I still have a hard time with the term 
"Rat Rod" when these creations are fantastic works of art from the depths of ones imagination.
I know, that Carlton did not like it when I challenged that same topic, and I meant it as no disrespect what so ever, because to me, these amazing machines are anything but Ratrods.
I am very impressed with what you've created Chris.
That work of kinetic art is nothing short of magnificent.


----------



## bikewhorder

Big thanks to everyone who's responded. The response has been pretty overwhelming. The owner of Rat Rod Bikes put together a little video and posted it on FB and its had over 45,000 views in less than a week!  I can't believe it!


----------



## dfa242

Believe it - ya done real good.


----------



## Ed Minas

That is soooo cool...


----------



## fordmike65

bikewhorder said:


> Big thanks to everyone who's responded. The response has been pretty overwhelming. The owner of Rat Rod Bikes put together a little video and posted it on FB and its had over 45,000 views in less than a week!  I can't believe it!



That's it?? Pshhh


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I just read through the entire build.  Amazing work on those tapered fork "tusks".  And the fork fork-jig was a great solution.  

Exceptional work - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

...and thanks for MATHS


----------



## bikewhorder

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I just read through the entire build.  Amazing work on those tapered fork "tusks".  And the fork fork-jig was a great solution.
> 
> Exceptional work - thanks for sharing.





Velocipedist Co. said:


> ...and thanks for MATHS



Thanks here's some pics in case anyone is curious but doesn't want to read through a ten page build thread.


----------



## bikewhorder

If anyone is interested, L'Angleo will be on display that the New England Bike Builders Ball Sept. 23.  https://www.facebook.com/newenglandbuildersball/


----------



## saladshooter

MATHS

I don't know what to say about that.  I have a goofy grin and just shaking my head back and forth...still.


----------



## bikewhorder

Pics from the New Englad Builders Ball.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

I never get tired of looking at this masterpiece


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Great job brother! Art Nouveau meets Machine age on two wheels!


----------

